# F1 babes...maybe I should start watching it.



## vlastan

I don't normally watch F1 racing...but these babes are YUMMY. :wink:






















































































































I am wondering...what type of blokes do they f..., date them I mean.


----------



## NickP

Not all of those pics are F1 related :wink:


----------



## vlastan

I post 13 babes and all you have to say is this? :roll:

Stay away from the sun...your brain is disintegrating. :wink:


----------



## NickP

Sorry the blood was rushing from my head :roll:


----------



## vlastan

Which head? :wink: Don't answer this.


----------



## scott28tt

V, you need to watch bike racing to see the dirty-looking babes, not F1


----------



## dimitt

They are all gorgeous.... yes pls! anyone of them will do thanks....

Nice TT's :wink:


----------



## XXMetal

Beats Jim Rosantile (sp?)    :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Actually I don't mean to sound bitchy or nasty  but personally I think they are all very ugly :? . One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions oh and the sun glasses which can make them look important :roll:. But then again it is their job to look glamourous and to get paid for it


----------



## r1

^Abi^ said:


> Actually I don't mean to sound bitchy or nasty  but personally I think they are all very ugly :? . One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions oh and the sun glasses which can make them look important :roll:. But then again it is their job to look glamourous and to get paid for it


Well if you're any better Abi lets see a pic. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Hmmmm I am actually  ...and I'm not plastic or artificial :-*


----------



## ColDiTT

The first one in yellow doesn't do 'topless' does she


----------



## chip

^Abi^ said:


> Actually I don't mean to sound bitchy or nasty  but personally I think they are all very ugly :? . One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions


Are you having a laugh?? :lol:


----------



## r1

^Abi^ said:


> Hmmmm I am actually  ...and I'm not plastic or artificial :-*


With a statement like that I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for proof!


----------



## Dotti

ROFLMAO :lol:.


----------



## Dotti

Ok having looked closer I think picture 3 and picture 7 are stunning actually . They are pretty


----------



## r1

No 10 :-*


----------



## Dotti

r1 said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I am actually  ...and I'm not plastic or artificial :-*
> 
> 
> 
> With a statement like that I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for proof!
Click to expand...

 :wink: :-* ......


----------



## Dotti

Yep number 10 meets my approval R1, she is beautiful :wink: ....you qualify


----------



## vlastan

This is my favourite:










Come to daddy babe!!

She is such a doll!!

Abi,

Have you ever being paid for your assets? These girls are glamorous and look fantastic, not all of them have fake boobs, but they do go to suntan bed...just like you!!!! So why did you critise them for doing so? :?:

The power that these girls can have on men is awesome!! They will snap their fingures and men will fall on their feet.


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> This is my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to daddy babe!!
> 
> She is such a doll!!
> 
> Abi,
> 
> Have you ever being paid for your assets? These girls are glamorous and look fantastic, not all of them have fake boobs, but they do go to suntan bed...just like you!!!! So why did you critise them for doing so? :?:
> 
> The power that these girls can have on men is awesome!! They will snap their fingures and men will fall on their feet.


Ahh but I don't have fake boobs MINE are my own  . nor do I have bottle bleached hair :-* mine is natural and naturally long too and as for the sunbed, well a tan looks 'hot' :-* . I am even browner than you Greek man  :-*


----------



## dimitt

someone call me?


----------



## vlastan

r1 said:


> No 10 :-*


What a coincidence!! But she is mine!! 

Good taste man!!

Abi, you are simply jealous. Maybe we should put your picture next to hers and people should vote if they like your natural hair or her bleached on and if they prefer her implants to your natural ones. :wink:

R1, I have Abi's picture but you will have to pay me to see it. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

dimitt :- Your sig description has just made me crack up PSML :lol:


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 10 :-*
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence!! But she is mine!!
> 
> Good taste man!!
> 
> Abi, you are simply jealous. Maybe we should put your picture next to hers and people should vote if they like your natural hair or her bleached on and if they prefer her implants to your natural ones. :wink:
> 
> R1, I have Abi's picture but you will have to pay me to see it. :wink:
Click to expand...

Well, I know what you would prefer Vlastan! :roll: :wink: :-*


----------



## dimitt

all yours mate! think i can find another one there that will do....

Abi, the challenge has been made. You;ve got our attention!

[smiley=pimp2.gif] we;re waiting


----------



## dimitt

(was referring to the f1 babes, not Abi... havent figured out the quote thing yet!! or know Abi that well) :?


----------



## pas_55

^Abi^ said:


> Actually I don't mean to sound bitchy or nasty  but personally I think they are all very ugly :? . One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions oh and the sun glasses which can make them look important :roll:. But then again it is their job to look glamourous and to get paid for it


All the shallow things we men love :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

pas_55 said:


> [
> All the shallow things we men love :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


*grinz* Without us 'bimbos' the world would be a dull place ... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## pas_55

:wink: No 10 no way her belly-button look's like a crater on the moon!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## garyc

"I've 'ad 'em all."

"At once."

Bernie E.


----------



## Dotti

I think number 7 has a very very very pretty face and I expect she has just as nice figure aswell


----------



## dimitt

No 7 is cute but not much upfront thought Abi......

Bernie E... the Hugh Hef. of F1, lucky old f*rt


----------



## vlastan

pas_55 said:


> :wink: No 10 no way her belly-button look's like a crater on the moon!!!!!!!!! :wink:


Excellent for piercing and for forplay. Put a bit of ice cream and then lick it off. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

So, do men go for ugly minging munters with barbie figures that are to die for as apose to pretty chicks with a more curvy figure ... LOL...? Sorry for asking but just have to  :wink:


----------



## vlastan

I like number 10...how many times do I have to tell you Abi? :wink:

One sex session with her and then I can die happy.


----------



## dimitt

Abi, it all depends on their character... we men dont care what they look like. As long as we can have a glass of wine and a good conversation abt where our relationship is going... we're happy!!!

hummmm...... [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Dotti

One track mind you guys  ....PERVS!  :wink:


----------



## Dotti

If I was a man, I would like number 7. I also think Jennifer Aniston is stunning along with Catherine Zeta Jones. .

On the otherhand I would definately 'do it' with Brad Pitt, Tom Cruz and Robbie Williams because he is kinky  :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY

A woman who used to work in our office had a mate called "Alex" who was a Fosters Pit Girl 

She was in Loaded, did loads of promo work for them and everything.

If my memory serves me correctly she is the blonde on the left hand side in the penultimate photo.

I found ALL of the others posted here hotter than her though  (wouldn't say no though, especially after a couple of free Fosters :wink: )


----------



## vlastan

Abi,

Number 7 is flat chested! I prefer bigger mamaries in a woman, that I am going to use as a sex toy. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport

8 - nice boots :twisted:


----------



## dimitt

NO 13... the photographer who took the picture... what a dude!!!!!

"sorry love, was just doing my shoes up!)


----------



## Dotti

PMSL at all your comments keep them rolling in :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Picture one has the best boobs of the lot! :wink:


----------



## vlastan

Anyone with a PVC/rubber fetish, will love number 4. Actually very shocking picture, as you normally see this type of clothing in bondage clubs. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Gimme some David Coulthard in some hot rubber bondage gear :lol: [smiley=whip.gif] leaning over his McLaren any day :-*


----------



## stevieteetee

i think proof is def needed!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## racer

Number 7 wins it for me :-* 
Quality nipplage from numbers 2 and 9. [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Dotti

Number 7 wins it for me also :-* :wink: ...LOL...  ... [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and before you all wonder I am happily married  8)


----------



## sonicmonkey

Number 4.. [smiley=whip.gif].....I'd let her....


----------



## p4ul

Picture O ... with the lovely O....

:twisted:


----------



## sonicmonkey

> Number 7 wins it for me also ...LOL... ... and before you all wonder I am happily married


Abi, there's nowt wrong with lady on lady lurrrve :lol:


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> I think number 7 has a very very very pretty face and I expect she has just as nice figure aswell


Looks like hard work to me :?

Very pretty but hard work

I think 2 and 5 are ones I could settle down with though :wink:

I'd have to sit down and have a long conversation with them though, don't want an air head :lol:

Oh the joys of owning a TT and being able to be choosy with your women  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

High Maintanance :?


----------



## Dotti

Great replies ......


----------



## Wallsendmag

^Abi^ said:


> Great replies ......


Is that really you in the picture :?:


----------



## PaulS

No 6 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Dotti

wallsendmag said:


> Is that really you in the picture :?:


Which picture are you talking about :?:


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you in the picture :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Which picture are you talking about :?:
Click to expand...

Play nicely now peeps :wink:


----------



## Dotti

So no one likes the pig  . She makes a nice Williams gawl


----------



## bash-the-monkey

I like the fact that a fair few have Bruce lee's

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - if you don't know what a Bruce Lee is then check out the Pub Slang Dictionary in the Humour Section at www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti

> BRUCE LEE
> Erect nipple (as in, a hard Nip).


Bash your so naughty  :-* .....


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> BRUCE LEE
> Erect nipple (as in, a hard Nip).
> 
> 
> 
> Bash your so naughty  :-* .....
Click to expand...

Brue lee is like Peal Harbour then, Nasty Nip in the air


----------



## vlastan

It is good that we all like different girls. Because if we all liked the same one...there would be big fights. :wink:

I guess they have Bruce Lees because it was chilly? Or, as I have seen when they take pictures of naked models...they use ice cube to make them perky!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

^Abi^ said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you in the picture :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Which picture are you talking about :?:
Click to expand...

the one on the left hand side of your posts


----------



## d8ean

top totty; would you trade you TT for a life with one of those! :roll:


----------



## XXMetal

d8ean said:


> top totty; would you trade you TT for a life with one of those! :roll:


Dean you get "top totty" by having a TT :roll:  8)

If you gave up the TT she wouldn't stay very long.

I wonder which one is the most domesticated :? :lol:


----------



## Dotti

wallsendmag said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you in the picture :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Which picture are you talking about :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one on the left hand side of your posts
Click to expand...

Naturally!


----------



## XXMetal

Why don't we have a poll :?: :wink:


----------



## Dotti

XXMetal said:


> Why don't we have a poll :?: :wink:


Gimme a poll any day to dance round any day :wink: :-*


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we have a poll :?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a poll any day to dance round any day :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Promises, promises ....


----------



## fastasflip

They are all v good looking.............but don't be so shallow, it's all down to personality and if they can make me laugh.......honest :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

just a quick one to say that I prefer my women natural 

.......................

au naturel


----------



## jonhaff

i agree natural is better i cant stand those fake tits, it just doesnt look good at all? i dont get why guys prefer them? lumps of jelly to play with yuk...

a nice firm natural small to medium size is far far better.


----------



## ronin

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> just a quick one to say that I prefer my women natural


what, unshaven legs and armpits


----------



## vlastan

ronin said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick one to say that I prefer my women natural
> 
> 
> 
> what, unshaven legs and armpits
Click to expand...

...and unshaved pussy?


----------



## Dotti

I think DIRY likes natural blondes with natural big boobs :lol: :wink:


----------



## XXMetal

jonhaff said:


> i agree natural is better i cant stand those fake tits, it just doesnt look good at all? i dont get why guys prefer them? lumps of jelly to play with yuk...
> 
> a nice firm natural small to medium size is far far better.


and a nice perked arse


----------



## Dotti

With a David Beckham?!?!?!?!?!  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## vlastan

^Abi^ said:


> I think DIRY likes natural blondes with natural big boobs :lol: :wink:


That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?


----------



## Dotti

Vlastan - calm down your getting carried away :!:


----------



## XXMetal

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think DIRY likes natural blondes with natural big boobs :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?
Click to expand...

Flame room here we come .... (No pun intended)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think DIRY likes natural blondes with natural big boobs :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Of course, intelligence, a (wicked) sense of humor and the ability to string more than two words together are the most important thing 

Being gorgeous is just an added bonus 

and as for the other.................
not sure I should go there in this section of the forum


----------



## Dotti

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Of course, intelligence, a (wicked) sense of humor and the ability to string more than two words together are the most important thing
> 
> Being gorgeous is just an added bonus


I like my men like the above [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## snaxo

chip said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't mean to sound bitchy or nasty  but personally I think they are all very ugly :? . One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having a laugh?? :lol:
Click to expand...

Must be. Either that or optician visit required ! :roll:

Damian


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?


Now who is being shallow :roll: ....Why does it always boil down to sex Vlastan? :roll:


----------



## jam

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is being shallow :roll: ....Why does it always boil down to sex Vlastan? :roll:
Click to expand...

you often find that the people that talk about it all the time are the ones that don't get any :wink:


----------



## vlastan

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is being shallow :roll: ....Why does it always boil down to sex Vlastan? :roll:
Click to expand...

Because this thread is about sex and beautiful women. You still didn't get it? :roll:


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be very shallow of him. Does it mean that any blonde with big boobs will give him a hard on? What about the rest of the package? Will she be a good intelligent woman to hold a discussion. And of course...will she be good at giving head?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is being shallow :roll: ....Why does it always boil down to sex Vlastan? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because this thread is about sex and beautiful women. You still didn't get it? :roll:
Click to expand...

OH I'M GETTING 'IT' ALRIGHT ...I DON'T NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT VLASTAN...OBVIOUSLY YOU DIDN'T GET WHAT JAM POSTED? :-*


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> OH I'M GETTING 'IT' ALRIGHT ...I DON'T NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT VLASTAN...OBVIOUSLY YOU DIDN'T GET WHAT JAM POSTED? :-*


Too much information. I'm still young and impressionable


----------



## Dotti

...LOL... age before beauty XXMetal . Don't blush, we are all friends  :wink:


----------



## XXMetal

... LOL ... certainly growing up quickly on this forum  :wink:


----------



## Dotti

Lots of OLD wrinkly dirty minded men on here just like Vlastan


----------



## vlastan

^Abi^ said:


> Lots of OLD wrinkly dirty minded men on here just like Vlastan


But....only one OLD wrinkly dirty minded woman on here...YOU Abi. :wink:


----------



## Dotti

vlastan said:


> But....only one OLD wrinkly dirty minded woman on here...YOU Abi. :wink:


Absolutely and proud :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

^Abi^ said:


> Lots of OLD wrinkly dirty minded men on here just like Vlastan


That *was* dirty and not dirTTy wasn't it Abi? *

* Old, I'll admit too


----------



## Dotti

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> That *was* dirty and not dirTTy wasn't it Abi? *
> 
> * Old, I'll admit too


Ah yeah. I want to talk to you about your new nick name DirTTy!  :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It wasn't me - honest! :twisted:


----------



## Dr_Parmar

wooohoooo

apparently, their job is to ahem *lay* the drivers :roll: makes them go faster!


----------



## vlastan

Dr_Parmar said:


> wooohoooo
> 
> apparently, their job is to ahem *lay* the drivers :roll: makes them go faster!


I would have thought that they make them slower, as the blood concetration moves from their top head to the one between their legs.


----------



## scoTTy

Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?


----------



## PaulS

"_Ladies and Gentlemen ....... it's the Abi & Vlastan Show :wink:  _"

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

geomcfiosvfwpedbeyvb6793-eufbsfq4329epofnhdcfs79oumgj,f;sgwrwhdkfdidhgdfydyedhjdjdikdod0odudjenedtw4ewxsqhbsicfo99rttkjobmgolg[fkfjijngfkgfgk

There you go, that should make it 8 pages of cr*p


----------



## XXMetal

vlastan said:


> I would have thought that they make them slower, as the blood concetration moves from their top head to the one between their legs.


Is that because of all the G-Force :? :roll:


----------



## XXMetal

scoTTy said:


> Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?


As I said Flame room here we come....


----------



## paulb

scoTTy said:


> Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?


I just think it is a prime display of pathetic behaviour. I always assumed Vlastan had moved on since he was 14. Silly me


----------



## XXMetal

paulb said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I just think it is a prime display of pathetic behaviour. I always assumed Vlastan had moved on since he was 14. Silly me
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh.


----------



## donna_kebab

r1 said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I am actually  ...and I'm not plastic or artificial :-*
> 
> 
> 
> With a statement like that I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for proof!
Click to expand...

Didn't Abi mention her surname was Titmus ? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## XXMetal

donna_kebab said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I am actually  ...and I'm not plastic or artificial :-*
> 
> 
> 
> With a statement like that I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for proof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Abi mention her surname was Titmus ? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Click to expand...

Does that mean she has an ex called John :?


----------



## jam

XXMetal said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I just think it is a prime display of pathetic behaviour. I always assumed Vlastan had moved on since he was 14. Silly me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a bit harsh.
Click to expand...

not really, it's true :?


----------



## Dotti

Oh here we go I wondered how long it would be before 'personal attacks' came into it all :roll: .

Why the hell don't some of you actually see the funny side of some peoples innocent 'warped' humour instead of being f*****g lame! Boring old bastards that most of you all are wrapped up in cotton wool stuck in a rut and still not happy with ya lot!

I'll get me coat! And be expecting an IM from a moderator because I swore in 'Off topic' and that was pretty tame for me! :roll:

*door closing*


----------



## paulb

^Abi^ said:


> I'll get me coat!


I wish you would...

It's not innocent humour. Both of you behave in a pathetic manner (not a personal attack but a comment on behaviour - ok?)

Oh, and it's not funny... Simple


----------



## Dotti

Paulb - swissoled ya hallow lately? :lol:


----------



## paulb

Thought you'd gone. I must remember to change the locks next time


----------



## Dotti

"whistle" still waiting for a lock :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

looking at these girls makes me think i must go out with blokes :?


----------



## vlastan

scoTTy said:


> Is it only me that thinks this thread has turned into an 18+ topic and therefore not really suitable for this forum? :?


You didn't like the blue room idea. So what the hell do you want now and you complain?

If you don't like this topic don't look at it and don't post at it...it is as simple as that.


----------



## Matthew

^Abi^ said:


> One thing they all do have that has going for them though is their worked on 'fit' figures with cosmetic boobs, sun bedded bodies with hair extensions


Er.....Yes. Surely you should know by now how easy us men are impressed.


----------



## scoTTy

How can a moderator not look at the threads that are posted. A comment like that just shows the lack of understanding and comitment that goes into keeping a site like this going. When was the last time you thought what can I do for the forum? All you keep doing is pushing the boundaries and p155ing people off. Why in your little world does everything revolve around sex? A shrink could probably tell us. Why do I have PMs from people complaining just about you? :?

May be I'm so out of touch with the feelings on this forum that I should quit. I thought it was primarily a TT site that also had a side area for off-topic and an even more off line forum for flaming. It seems for some people that they just want there own website to do what they please and not have to answer any rules.

I don't understand why these individuals don't go and set up their own site rather than bringing down a good car forum to these levels.

Is this thread really the way we want to be viewed by the outside world?
Is this really the way we encourage 3rd parties such as suppliers to give us discounts and information?

Just my opinions. If I am so off centre with my thoughts then please tell me and I'll make way for someone else. It's not like I benefit in anyway from being a moderator :?

One down. Maybe another one on the way.


----------



## vlastan

YELLOW_TT said:


> looking at these girls makes me think i must go out with blokes :?


Enjoy!


----------



## Dotti

OK this is a TT forum. And it has many sections. One section being informative and with valid information for the avid TT goer and those who are potential buyers too with a huge interest .

What the hell has it got an 'Off Topic' and 'Flame Room' for then eh? If you can't post utter S**t in these and have a laugh or have a chat about something in general? what is the point of having them? :roll:. Or should it 'all' be Totally TT related, nothing other than TT, but dedicated to TT, talk about TT and be a complete bible bashed TT goer! :lol:

And as for other marques :roll: ....under the title of a ******** website :roll:. Woss that all about? :-*


----------



## Matthew

vlastan said:


> Anyone with a PVC/rubber fetish, will love number 4. Actually very shocking picture, as you normally see this type of clothing in bondage clubs. :wink:


The Perv-o-shine is wearing off of that dress. Needs glossing up again.

Sorry, just thinking aloud.


----------



## Matthew

Being serious though..........I guess the whole thread could certainly upset some and it isn't really TT related. Maybe for the "Blue Room"?


----------



## vlastan

Matthew said:


> Being serious though..........I guess the whole thread could certainly upset some and it isn't really TT related. Maybe for the "Blue Room"?


Well...nothing in the off topic room is TT related.

And prudish people don't like blue rooms.


----------



## Dotti

Powder room for the gawls please  :wink:


----------



## XXMetal

^Abi^ said:


> Powder room for the gawls please  :wink:


Like in the Smirnoff Ice advert  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

vlastan said:


> And prudish people don't like blue rooms.


and some people who are not prudish don't like blue rooms. These people may simply know when are where certain things are appropriate.


----------



## vlastan

Scotty,

Did somebody send you a PM to complain about this thread? And if yes, what did they complain about?


----------



## vlastan

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And prudish people don't like blue rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> and some people who are not prudish don't like blue rooms. These people may simply know when are where certain things are appropriate.
Click to expand...

I replied to this in the blue room thread. So there is no argument about this.


----------



## clived

Look, it's simple.

This thread violates the forum acceptable use policy, which for those of you who have forgotten it, is here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=16173

This thread now clearly contains "*sexually oriented*" material.

There is also a fair chance that many people would consider many of the postings *vulgar*, as witnessed by the complaints to moderators.


----------



## t7

I have to agree - while the content of this thread may be considered mildly amusing by some others may well find it offensive in nature. And where ever you sit on the spectrum imo it does nothing to enhance the usually high quality of content on this forum.

Given the recent comments I am locking this thread and moving to the flame room where at least it will not cause issues for those browsing at work.

Louise.


----------

